# MILAN | HippodrHome | 80m | U/C



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*HippodrHome - via Ippodromo, 8*
Milan | Italy
design | Studio Beretta Associati * client | Carlo Maresca SpA * official website | hippodrhome.it








HippodrHome is a new residential complex in energy class A, consisting of a 22-storey tower (80 m/263 ft) and low-rise buildings surrounded by a garden. The 147 housing units of different sizes (two-room/three-room/four-room/multi-room apartments, and penthouses) have large windows giving brightness to the interiors, and offering suggestive views of the skyline and the San Siro area.







































The large terraces are the outdoor extension of the living rooms, to combine the private dimension of the house with the greenery that surrounds it. The choice of materials from the best Italian productions also guarantees the highest quality of each housing unit. HippodrHome also provides a series of services for the residents, such as concierge, gym, locker room and play area.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

duepiedisbagliati - urbanfile​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

urbanfile​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

urbanfile-duepiedisbagliati​


----------



## ocia87 (May 8, 2009)




----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

source​


----------

